# Hi - new member on 2WW (ICSI)



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi, I'm 31 years old and have just undergone my 1st cycle of ICSI treatment after been trying for almost 3 years. I have endometriosis and had to undergo a myomectomy to remove uterine fibroids but luckily my tubes were not scarred. My DH is 33 with low sperm count & motility - only 1% normal. I had my EC on 17th Dec and ET (1 x grade 1 & 1 x grade 2). I'm due to test on 2nd Jan but have been having really bad abdominal cramps and am really worried. Is this normal?


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi and welcome to FF!  And congratulations on being PUPO (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!  )

I'm sure one of the mods will be along soon to give you some good links to threads you might find useful, but for the mean time here are a couple that I think you'll find good;

CLICK HERE for the 2ww (2 week wait) Board

CLICK HERE for the ICSI General Chat Board

Also, for what it's worth, I had some cramps in the run up to testing. In fact I was SO convinced my period was about to arrive I nearly didn't test! So hopefully it's not a bad thing, hopefully it's those embies snuggling in.

Good luck!      

Katie


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi JAS_77!

I'm 31 and had my EC on 17th Dec as well! Best of luck to you!    

From what I've learned on the boards here, nothing predicts the final result! Spotting and cramping (I've had both of those) seems to happen to those that get bfps as well as those that get bfns.

I'm on the Nov/Dec cycle buddies board on the Festive Fairies thread. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=54.0 We're a friendly bunch if you'd like to join us, but equally, there's lots of people going through the same thing on the Ladies in Waiting board.

Best of luck and let me know how you're doing!  Have some lucky bubbles! 

 

xxx


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Katie and Topaz,
It's reassuring to know that I'm not alone!
How do I join the festive fairies thread?

Jas xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Jas just click on the link Topaz has given in her thread (or if you opt to go the long way round, find the Cycle Buddies Board on the main list, then click on whichever is most appropriate), and pop in and say hi to everyone.  It's great to know that others are going through the same thing at the same time....I still keep in touch with my cycle buddies now.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

JAS_77, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Well done on being PUPO! Loads o  for you!

Yes, as the others have already said, aany and all and even no symptoms are perfectly normal in the 2ww. The cramping is largely caused by the drugs you ahve pumped and are still pumping into yourself daily. The progesterone has a lot to answer for! 

the others have already left you all the best links to try out for now but I'll just say do poop along to those areas / threads and start posting. Please do have a look around yourself too and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so. 
I'll leave you with a couple of other places to have a look at too.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Jas,

I see you've made it to the Festive Fairies cycle buddies board - great! 

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Topaz x


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi Jas 77,
I know how you feel hun, i'm also on 2ww (after 1st ICSI) testing on 2nd Jan! SNAP! 
The closer it gets, the more nerve racking it is! I'm sure that Af is just around the corner, but who knows - aaarrrggghhh! So frustrating! 
Best of luck hun, lets hope to get BFP's to start the new year in style.   
Take care
Fairy Fi x


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Fairy Fi,
On constant knicker watch at the mo!
Hope everything works out for you, I'll say a prayer for you too at the temple tomorrow.  
Wishing you a very happy new year.
Lets hope 2009 is our year!

Love Jas xx


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Fairy Fi!  Hi Jas! 

_Happy New Year_ to both of you and I really hope 2009 brings you good news! Although my OTD is 3rd Jan, on principle, I think it ought to be on 2nd Jan too since EC was 17th Dec. Oh well, I guess one more day of waiting can't push me over the edge...  

xxx


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Good luck to all us January testers   Let this be our time  
Take care and i have everything crossed for us  
Fairy Fi x


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Topaz and Fairy Fi,
I really hope everything works out for us and we all get our  
Praying for us all to have a great 2009!  

Hope you had a good new year's eve.

Love Jas xx


----------



## topaz7 (Aug 10, 2008)

xxx


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

I got my BFP!!!  
 to everyone testing in the next few days!

Jas xx


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Jas - SNAP, congrats you must be feeling as i am - whooppeee!
Must dash as going out for dinner.
Take care
Fi x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Jas and fairy Fi, huge congratulations on your new year miracles! 

Here's to a happy and healthy 8 more months and beyond!

C~x


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Caz!  
Congrats Fairy Fi, we went out for dinner too last night to celebrate!
Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Luv Jas xx


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

Jas - Sorry it was only a quick one last night, but i had to dash, but i wanted to say congrats before going out!
Hope you had a nice meal, we did, yummy! It's such a weird feeling isn't it! We are trying to take it one step at a time, as it's early days. But i've just been on the internet researching what happens over the next few weeks, really interesting! 
I think Dh is rather nervous - it's strange isn't it, you wish for something for so long that when it actually happens, it's really quite daunting, but in a nice way!!! I feel so bloated, what about you? Have you booked your 6 week scan yet? Mine's on the 16th Jan, so that the next stage to get to. Woohoo!
EXCITING! Hope you're well and are enjoying this special time.
Take care
Fairy Fi x


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Fairy Fi,
We had a nice Chinese meal.
I have to phone my clinic with the result tomorrow morning and then they'll book me in for the scan. I think I was so caught up in my own emotions that I didn't realise how much it affected DH. He's over the moon though and I'm really impressed that he's doing the housework without being asked to. We bought a week by week pregnancy book but you're right it does feel rather strange and I'm scared cause it's still early days. I'm feeling bloated too and a bit constipated (which doesn't help), I seem to be sleeping lots too! I'm just taking it easy so make sure you do too! Still we're past the first hurdle.
Take care and rest up!

Love Jas xx


----------



## Fairy Fi (Nov 2, 2008)

SNAP once again, we had a chinese meal 
Glad you're taking it easy and Dh is doing the housework. I did a bit but was knackered very quickly, DH helped a bit too - always feel guilty if he does all of it (shouldn't i know!) but he makes such a big deal out of it which stresses me!!!
It's still sinking in really, doesn't quite seem real, i suppose it will sink in more once we've had the 6week scan - woohoo! I'm nervous too though, as it's so early - my fingers are tightly crossed    I'm totally bloated too and am not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow, as i'll have to wear "proper clothes" not just my comfy leggings!!!
Take care sweetie.
Fairy Fi x


----------



## JAS_77 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks Starfishtigger! Wishing you lots of luck for your pregnancy too! 

*Fairy Fi* - My clinic's booked me in for a 7 week scan on 23rd January so you'll get your news before me! Hope you're taking it easy!
Take care and big hugs. 

Love Jas xx


----------

